# N scale trains that are compatible with Kato Unitrack



## RavenS

Hello,

I have Kato Unitrack and I would like to know if all manufactures N Scale Trains are compatible with it? For example Fleischmann N Scale Trains.

Thank you,

Raven


----------



## Ike8120

I run a mish mosh of everything. The only thing is the track radius for certain locos.


----------



## RavenS

Ike8120 said:


> I run a mish mosh of everything. The only thing is the track radius for certain locos.


 Hi Ike,

Thank you for your reply, my concern was if there might be a electrical issue, but since you run all types, then I have nothing to worry about. Again thank you


----------



## santafe158

RavenS said:


> Hi Ike,
> 
> Thank you for your reply, my concern was if there might be a electrical issue, but since you run all types, then I have nothing to worry about. Again thank you


As long as you meet the minimum curve size for the locomotive, anything that will run on regular N gauge track should run on the Kato track.


----------



## RavenS

santafe158 said:


> As long as you meet the minimum curve size for the locomotive, anything that will run on regular N gauge track should run on the Kato track.


 Thank you Jake


----------



## Guest

Unitrack is code 80 rail so anything will run on it. If you were to use track with smaller rail like code 55 the European trains with pizza cutter flanges would have problems. As others have said just make sure they will run on your radius curves though most (not all) N scale will run on 9 3/4" radius curves.


----------



## RavenS

Country Joe said:


> Unitrack is code 80 rail so anything will run on it. If you were to use track with smaller rail like code 55 the European trains with pizza cutter flanges would have problems. As others have said just make sure they will run on your radius curves though most (not all) N scale will run on 9 3/4" radius curves.


Thank you Joe


----------



## Tony35

You should have no problems
I even run big 6 axle diesels on 9-3/4 rads


----------



## RavenS

Tony35 said:


> You should have no problems
> I even run big 6 axle diesels on 9-3/4 rads


Thank you Tony


----------



## Cycleops

Kato unitrack will take anything going back thirty years but the question is can your bank account take it!


----------



## RavenS

Cycleops said:


> Kato unitrack will take anything going back thirty years but the question is can your bank account take it!


 Thank you, I think I will stick with new trains LOL


----------



## VegasN

Hi Raven. I also do N scale and I run Bachmann EZ Track. Every locomotive has run on it, Bachmann, Kato, Trix. Ok, every locomotive that I have (5 in all). The biggest problem I have encountered is the fact that you are limited as to how you can lay and run a track. You are bound by the already prefabbed shape and curve of the built-in roadbed tracks. As far as looks go, I don't see where the Kato Unitrack and Bachmann EZ Track looks so bad. I have heard some people just won't use them because of the "unrealistic" look to it. After landscaping some areas, I don't think it looks bad at all.












Cyclops does have a good point though. The premade road bed tracks are more expensive. Average here is $15.00 for a pack of 6 5" straight pieces or 6 5" 11.25" radius, or $18.00 for a pack of 6 10" straight pieces, and the turnouts are about $25.00 a piece.


----------



## RavenS

Thank you very much for your feedback, love you layout


----------



## VegasN

Thank you. They are like hyper kids; lot of work, frustrating as hell, but you love them.


----------



## RavenS

Your very welcome


----------

